# making my hacked 6.2 a little faster



## sparks (May 10, 2004)

OK I am no expert at hacking a tivo..it took me 3 tries and lots of reading to get mine done after the 6.2 upgrade but I have it running..And afraid to touch anything LOL 
but I have one problem, the usb is S L O W average dl speeds are .75 MB sec. 
I am using a linksys 200 wired connection to my pc. Some people have said that 4-5MB a second is more like it. 

Since I am connected thru the usb can I ftp off the computer to replace the usb drivers and get more speed or since I am using the usb ports will they drop out and no way to finish what I start? 

If i can what do I need to replace? 

Like I said after getting it to work I have been afraid of touching it for fear of screwing up something but I need more speed. 
Is there a safe and easy way to fix this ? 

thanks big time for reading this mess  

ps there was talk about linksys 200 not really working with any tivos or if so very slow...is there some other wired or wireless adapter like it that is faster, maybe my problem is the adapter and not the drivers?

I just need more speed...thanks for any help

Sparks


----------



## tom78221 (Mar 10, 2006)

sparks said:


> OK I am no expert at hacking a tivo..it took me 3 tries and lots of reading to get mine done after the 6.2 upgrade but I have it running..And afraid to touch anything LOL
> but I have one problem, the usb is S L O W average dl speeds are .75 MB sec.
> I am using a linksys 200 wired connection to my pc. Some people have said that 4-5MB a second is more like it.
> 
> ...


Is there a safe and easy way to fix this ?

Safe(the code is safe for hack your tivo) easy(depends on how much skill you have in hacking tivo)

http:// www.deal data base. com/forum /showthread.php?t=39328&highlight=Soapbox

take way all the spaces in the URL


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

sounds like you haven't installed the usb 2.0 drivers.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

My thoughts too as I have the Linksys and I get great speeds.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Run the script in this thread; it will update your USB drivers to the latest/greatest. As a matter of fact, it also adds support for the Linksys USB200M _version 2_.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2004)

a very big thanks. I will give this a look this weekend.

Sparks


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2004)

ok I ran the script..man that is sweet.

I rebooted and using titools to get a movie 
before I always got .75mb.
it started off at 4.85....I almost fainted.
but quickly dropped to 2.1MB then 1.99 then finally
settled to 1.91.
ouch

hey its almost 3 times faster than it was..  

ttodd1 you said you got fast speeds...what is fast for
the linksys200m.

saw a couple of bad linksys post in the patch post and have to
ask, I guess I am just a little disappointed..

ps several people posted they see the Netgear FA120 doing 3 times
as fast as the linksys is this common?

hey its only $29 but I can't find one locally.

again thanks for any help info ...hey I take flames :0


Hey I just found an airlink AWLL3025....802.11g wireless adapter in the closet it says version 1.0 has anyone ever tried one of these?

sparks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

wireless G adapters won't work on a Dtivo


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2004)

thanks Gunnyman if I can't get this linksys a little faster I will try a netgear.

wonder how I can get more voltage from the usb port LOL

sparks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there's a thread over on DDB called the soapbox derby or some such showing xfer speed tweaks and other nifty tips.


----------

